# Is there something wrong with my rep?



## Cabinet (Sep 8, 2010)

I took the time to browse through my reputation and I was wondering if this scenario is at all normal. As you can see I've been thanked 4 times, and I have one green bar, yet on my profile when I check the stats I have over 20 positive reputation points submitted by other users, and about 17 are all thanked posts.

This isn't too big of an issue but if some time can be spared to get it sorted out I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 8, 2010)

It's not broken.

The number above the green bars is how many threads you've started have been thanked (I've started 153 apparently ). The bars start at one green bar per 500 points of rep. After that it turns to lighter green which are one bar per 1000 rep points, from then on I have no idea  I _think_ it's one bar per 5000 points... but I could be wrong.

So, because you have 160 points (see your profile page), you're still on your first bar. Once you're over 500 you'll have two green bars


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 8, 2010)

Wonderful thanks for the help!


----------

